# Drinks at Barasti tonight



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey

A group of us are going to Barasti tonight. We will be there from 8pm. If you'd like to join us, you are very welcome to do so! PM me if you need my number so you can find us when you get there!

P.S I appreciate that it's last minute - we decided to go out at the last minute!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Hey
> 
> A group of us are going to Barasti tonight. We will be there from 8pm. If you'd like to join us, you are very welcome to do so! PM me if you need my number so you can find us when you get there!
> 
> P.S I appreciate that it's last minute - we decided to go out at the last minute!


Just to add to that. Mazda, Asd and I will be there too. No pint downing this time!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just in case there are any newbies planning to join us, you need to take a taxi to Meridien Mina Seyahi in Dubai Marina. Please remember that it is illegal to drink and drive so I do emphasise the need to use taxis if you are planning to drink!

Barasti Bar Dubai


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Please remember that it is illegal to drink and drive so I do emphasise the need to use taxis if you are planning to drink!


You're such a mother hen 

If anyone needs contact details then PM me as I'll be here till about 1950, waiting on Mazda's tax to arrive.


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

*Me staying home just like good girls do *



crazymazy1980 said:


> You're such a mother hen
> 
> If anyone needs contact details then PM me as I'll be here till about 1950, waiting on Mazda's tax to arrive.


Wow, you guys never tired huh?

I will just stay home watching a DVD (just found out that they rent DVDs at Spinneys]. Mu head is heavy and think I got a bit of a sunstroke yest.

Plus I had the horrible idea of having a burger at Johnny Rockets which actually gave me the final stroke!

I had a great time yest guys, nice to have met you all!

Enjoy!
Giadita


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I was at abrasui!

Just fgot home. good nite.

I turned a game of voolleyball into rugby, lol


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

We all had a lovely time last night. There was a live band and it wasn't that packed! Met some other people on the forum!

For anyone moving out here or anyone who has just moved here, I would thoroughly recommend joining us on one of our nights out. We've all become good friends and we do go on outings as well if that's more your thing (we don't actually spend the whole time in the bar!!).


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> We've all become good friends and we do go on outings as well if that's more your thing (we don't actually spend the whole time in the bar!!).


One would never think that...


----------

